# My ladies - one week on



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Three of my hens have ventured out of the coop for a short supervised look at the back yard the last couple of days. Number 4 is still not ready but here are some pictures of these former battery hens:

Scarlett (she's the least timid and allows me to pet her):










Scarlett and Lady Godiva:


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

They are coming along nicely . 
Well Done


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Oakwood. It is really lovely seeing them walking around, heads down and tails up!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What great little hens. Miraculous how life can heal after such terrible abuse. Horray for all of you for now being in a better place. Soon they'll be healthy gorgeous hens. Good for you!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What sweethearts! How lucky they are to have you to care for them and teach them what life is "really" about! Thank you for posting pictures so we could meet the girls.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have 29 that look just like em here at my place
unlike my buff orpingtons my red stars will not run off if a dog enters the yard
they are however great layers


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

That is awesome Kiwi! How are their bum bums? Have they started to heal yet?


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Their bare bums are not so bare these days!  They're all growing fluffy feathers so they are starting to look like they're wearing fluffy knickers. 

There has been a lot of feather growth - Lady Godiva doesn't have the bare spot on her back now. "Number 4" has been isolated, because she is being picked on something bad by the others (my daughter's chook, named Mrs Fattykins). Just not sure what I'm going to do about her. Hopefully when all her feathers have grown back they'll stop pecking her. Only time will tell, I may have to rehome her if it doesn't work out.


----------



## cajmorrison (Dec 5, 2012)

I am new to chicken raising, and ignorant ....what is a 'battery hen'?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

A production hen that was kept in a very small inadequate cage. Generally poorly treated and considered rescued.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Battery hens are kept in very small cages with 2 or 3 other hens. They are unable to flap their wings, they never see daylight and they have nowhere to scratch and have a dustbath. They spend their entire egg-laying life in a cage with a personal space about the size of an A4 sheet of paper. They they are slaughtered and used for cheap processed chicken. The tips of their beaks are removed at one day of age to prevent damage done to their cellmates, which doesn't work, because a battery hen comes out of her cage half naked anyway. As mine were, bare bums and all.
Hooray, in NZ they are phasing out the battery cage (I say this sarcastically) and bringing in so-called "enriched" colony cages, which are just a bigger version of the same thing. But this time, the cages are larger, so more hens are crammed in (so still no increase in personal space). They are supposedly enriched because there is a nesting box - big deal, because only the dominant hen will get access to this. As we all know, one nesting box for many, many chickens is grossly insufficient. I really hope that the message gets out there that the cruelty is still going on and that we can ban cage eggs once and for all.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

piglett said:


> i have 29 that look just like em here at my place
> unlike my buff orpingtons my red stars will not run off if a dog enters the yard
> they are however great layers


Hi This Mary. I'm new and I can't seem to get signed in. Just saw you were on line so wondered if you could help me???


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> Hi This Mary. I'm new and I can't seem to get signed in. Just saw you were on line so wondered if you could help me???


 what do you need help with ???


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

They look fabulous. It is great to see how much they come on in such a small amount of time. I felt the same. Mine are fifteen months on and still going strong. Well done you for giving them a good home where they can live out their lives in comfort!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, englishchick! It has certainly been rewarding. They're such gorgeous ladies, with a lot of personality. It's just really nice to see them being chickens and doing chicken stuff. Especially love watching them have dust baths!


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Thanks, englishchick! It has certainly been rewarding. They're such gorgeous ladies, with a lot of personality. It's just really nice to see them being chickens and doing chicken stuff. Especially love watching them have dust baths!


Dust bathes are adorable!! I just love when they roll on to their sides and kick the dirt around. Sometimes my chickens try to bathe in one hole...it doesn't really work out for them that good


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

baskerboo said:


> Dust bathes are adorable!! I just love when they roll on to their sides and kick the dirt around. Sometimes my chickens try to bathe in one hole...it doesn't really work out for them that good


Sorry I should have said that well


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

Good looking chickens you got there! This coming from a beginner with an unpracticed eye. I was around chickens as a small child, but took them for granted. Now that I am thinking of getting some and building coop, I am learning so much here. I will try to find out how to acquire some battery chickens in my area. 

Seeing yours look that healthy has to make you feel great. Good job!


----------

